# Moving to Pattaya



## Pattayaunited (Jun 2, 2017)

I am moving to Pattaya, hopefully by end of this year. I have lots of things to ask and would be grateful for any advice.

1) Am looking for a 1 bed condo to rent, preferably on baht bus route. Which area is cheapest?

2) What are the rules regarding the visa run? Is it every 30 days, every 60 days and does a certain amount of cash in your bank account have any bearing on this?

3) Would ideally like to find employment, but can survive without. I am aware this can prove to be very difficult but are there any tips to finding a job?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

